# Mk 2 8 j Folding mirrors on Locking ?



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi New to TT ownership
do the door mirrors close on locking key the car this is an option in the settings of my merc etc
but cant seem to find any thing in manual etc and a lot of internet stuff is rubbish just showing 
mirror working with no explanation as to how its achieved 
Theres mention of the MMI setting and a hidden green menu ? looked on forum but the post was 15 pages
long just looking for a simple answer Yes or No no mods or retro kits etc

CRB


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Your car doesn't have MMI and no the mirrors don't fold when locking

Me and a couple of other guys have done a mod so they do fold when locking and unfold when unlocking but it requires additional hardware

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

How do I tell if it has MMI it's got the large console screen etc and Audi nav Plus in the guide pack the DVD player and TV in media 
Just not very tech minded and don't like randomly pushing buttons to see what happen I generally break things with that approach


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You haven't got MMI 
No mk2 tt has

You've got an RNS-E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

So basically stick to STUPID Button operation hmm
Audi not as advanced in some things as I thought . very odd marketing BUT the option list with the car say it's got WB4 technology package "integrated into the MMI £515.00 worth so odd wording if they ain't got it


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You have to remember you've got a 11 year old car, regardless what's on the number plate mate

Navigation plus is just the
RNS-e, it's not a mmi unit, not a DVD player and no TV

It's a radio, plays mp3's from the SD cards, the DVD drive is for the maps but you can eject it and play cd's ( not dvd's ) 
It's not Bluetooth, that's a seperate module for a phone, the screen just allows the telephone module to display on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll have to take you word for it so basically all the AUDI brouchers stuff is pants and false

Navigation system plus with MMI® control logic
with display frame in high-gloss black, includes 2 navigation DVDs, 6.5-inch TFT colour display (800 x 480 pixels) with 3D map display, dynamic route guidance (where available), radio with twin tuner, DVD drive for navigation DVD, audio or MP3 CDs (cannot be played when navigation system is being used), 2 integral MMC/ SDHC card readers for MP3 (up to 32 GB), AUX-IN connection, arrow display in the driver information system; includes aerial and 9 active loudspeakers, connection of Audi music interface is possible
Navigation data (2 DVDs)
contains navigation data for the following countries (where digitised): Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Monaco, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, San Marino, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain (includes Canary Islands), Sweden, Switzerland, the UK, the Vatican City
Driver information system
a monochrome display provides you with information from the trip computer, auto check system, scope of display of the MMI system and as well as a digital speed display and gear indicator (in vehicles with manual transmission); TT RS menu with charging pressure-
and oil temperature display and lap timer
TV reception
reception of analogue and digitally broadcast (DVB-T), uncoded television stations (MPEG 2 standard), supports teletext and Electronic Programme Guide (EPG). Facility to connect two external AV sources via the optional adapter cable. Please note: TV reception dependent on local analogue and digital network availability. No AV or TV output when driving (audio output also available when driving)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No need to take my word for it mate, pop outside and get in the car and try and watch tv 
As for the " hidden green screen menu" 
That is on the mmi units, not on a rns-e

Apart from the wording "MMI" that's exactly how I've just described it 
And as for the " TV"

An additional TV tuner etc is require and is an £££ extra / option, again nothing to do with the rns-e, totally seperate module

You can add what ever you like to the rns-e but they are all independent modules

I've put reverse camera through mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

As you say it's rather Miss leading there's 3 live adverts on auto trader at moment stating Mk 2 TTRS with MMI
Thanks for the replies 
I'll stick to the twist button I used to wind windows down by hand as lad so sure can handle a button


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Adverts are people's idea / opinion of what they THINK they've got mate

MMI is on later cars and that's where all the menus and control settings are for car settings, phone settings, lighting settings etc etc

On the tt, menus like that are only on the "DIS" which is the computer between the clocks but it's very limited compared to later cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

It dose say it's got QV9 in option TV Reception-analogue and digital tuner so Tv sound work but a I live in a valley bottom can't try but was in advert shown if SIMSONs on screen I'll try it a top of a hill


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's a fairly expensive option to have mate, quiet rare too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ReTTro fit said:


> MMI is on later cars and that's where all the menus and control settings are for car settings, phone settings, lighting settings etc etc


RNS-E was branded as "with MMI" by Audi and MMI actually appears on the unit splash screen.
Doesn't make it what people generally consider to be "true MMI" though, which has a lot more integration with the car - so exactly as you say ReTTro.

The Audi brochures are usually littered with technical and spec inconsistencies, and marketing spin. For many years the MK2 brochure said the RNS-E nav DVD reader was located in the boot (it isn't - it's integrated behind the units screen), and the MK3 brochure says the auto dimming mirrors dim only on the drivers side (they still dim both sides).


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

Well at least i can confirm its got the Digital TV 
receiver 
Whether ill ever use it well thats another question 
but good in a game of top trumps


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll play top trumps with ya 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

you win mine only a 174mph stock model wi a tele [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Is that all ? 
I've got a proper toy for that, Try again mate 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

not enough wheels for me and i dont suit leather onesies to old for all that malarky :lol: 
still cant watch tele on it :lol:has it got a revese gear :lol: :lol: 
seriously nice toy BUT only love watching any one brave enough to ride them :!:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Leather onesies 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

